# Extended Mag



## The Goat (Jul 23, 2009)

Looking for an extended mag for my Baby Eagle 9mm. 

well more rounds than the original mag:smt068

There hard to find for a good price.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

if you find some ket me know where im looking for a few for my .45 baby eagle


----------



## ArmyVulture (May 27, 2015)

*Extended Magazine for Baby Eagle 9mm*



austin88 said:


> if you find some ket me know where im looking for a few for my .45 baby eagle


I found one place that carries them.

Baby Eagle 32rd Gun Magazine

They don't have very many left, so have fun.

"Just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean they aren't out to get you."


----------

